# Linseed oil help!



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I have boiled linseed oil, 180,220,320, and 500 grit sandpaper, and some fine steel wool. How can I get a nice shine on my 500 grit sanded slingshot?


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

If you apply several coats of blo and sand lightly in between you can develop a nice sheen. As a final step you could apply some paste wax and rub or buff it out. That will give you a nice matte or semi- gloss look. If you want a high-gloss look then you'll have to use a different type of finish.


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Polyurethane


----------

